# With Mobley a FA...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Will the Kings look to bring him back, or use Jackson as the starting 2? I'm sure he has done that over all his time with the Kings right?

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Petey said:


> Will the Kings look to bring him back, or use Jackson as the starting 2? I'm sure he has done that over all his time with the Kings right?
> 
> -Petey


I'm not sure Jackson wants to stay even though he's not a FA (not sure about that one). 

I personally hope we keep both but if I had to choose I would choose Mobley since he is a better player.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I believe Mobley has a player option on his contract. Is it a given that he will opt out?

I would say bring back Mo Evans to play SG and increase Kevin Martin's minutes. A Jackson-Bibby backcourt is just too small.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I believe Mobley has a player option on his contract. Is it a given that he will opt out?
> 
> I would say bring back Mo Evans to play SG and increase Kevin Martin's minutes. A Jackson-Bibby backcourt is just too small.


Exactly...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I think Mobley mite pick up his contract.. i heard he really likes it here... and is enjoying his time with his teammates... but if not we got Mo Evans.. who is looking better and better as the games go on..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> I think Mobley mite pick up his contract.. i heard he really likes it here... and is enjoying his time with his teammates... but if not we got Mo Evans.. who is looking better and better as the games go on..


What other teams have interest in him?

After thinking about it, I think he'll stay.

-Petey


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

hes a cancer lets hope he goes off our cap and we can sign a defensive minded SG or swingman


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> hes a cancer lets hope he goes off our cap and we can sign a defensive minded SG or swingman


Cancer? I dont know about that, I say we keep him because he is a vetran player and could help our younger guys a little bit more plus its not like hes been slacking since hes been aquired by the Kings hes gotten better.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not one of those that things he's a "cancer" but I have problems with his forcing shots, stupid turnovers, and lack of defensive effort.

On the plus side, if we were to keep him, his outside shooting could make Peja expendable in the off-season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think he's a cancer either. He's a pretty good player IMO.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

he forces a lot of shots..hes selfish..at times he doesnt even try to play D..he trys to take control of the game too much..he is undersized..

IDK i used to like him a lot when he was in houston but now he doesnt seem to be a good fit...maybe we can sign Gerald Wallace in the offseason lmaooooo


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't know if Cuttino will pick up his option. But I don't mind if he did.

Mention in this thread already...if Cat don't stay, that means Mo is very likely to become a King next season. Even if Cat do stay, I still want Mo to stay cause I like him!  I think he's a good player and brings lots of energy from the bench.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

If the Kings could somehow grab Joe Johnson, I would be ecstatic :banana: .. He's a good shooter, can do a bit of everything, and a pretty good defender.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I don't know if Cuttino will pick up his option. But I don't mind if he did.
> 
> Mention in this thread already...if Cat don't stay, that means Mo is very likely to become a King next season. Even if Cat do stay, I still want Mo to stay cause I like him!  I think he's a good player and brings lots of energy from the bench.


Yeah, it would be better to keep both. Mo is very nice coming from the bench and we need that a lot from him. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

MazzyStar said:


> If the Kings could somehow grab Joe Johnson, I would be ecstatic :banana: .. He's a good shooter, can do a bit of everything, and a pretty good defender.


Could we afford him though? I would want him too. He's a great player. 

So if Cat opts out than maybe somehow we can afford him? :whoknows:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the Suns will resign Johnson, he's young, and is a guard with decent point handling abilities where he can back up Nash.

-Petey


----------

